# [RAID SATA] Problema su installazione

## kattivo

Salve a tutti,   :Smile: 

Mi sto trovando per la prima volta su un'installazione di gentoo, con raid mirror  e i dischi sata.

Il problema è che al boot del cd live non mi riconosce i dischi. O meglio il controller.

Il controller è un via southbridge.

Volevo sapere se cera un modo per farli vedere...?  :Very Happy: 

Non ho trovato driver per linux di questo controller...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## makoomba

al boot, hai usato l'opzione doscsi ?

----------

## kattivo

Si, ho provato la doscsi e anche la standard...

pero' niente..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## makoomba

posta lspci

----------

## kattivo

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller

e dmesg

VP_IDE: Unknown VIA SouthBridge, disabling DMA.

VP_IDE: Unknown VIA SouthBridge, disabling DMA.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## kattivo

Ma non mi rispondete xche è una roba banale o perchè non sapete    ?

----------

## randomaze

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ma non mi rispondete xche è una roba banale o perchè non sapete    ?

 

Se era meschino modo per far salire il tuo post in cima alla lista dei topic ti ricordo che uppare un thread prima di 24 ore non é una cosa vista molto bene da queste parti.

Se era un post stupito per il fatto che dopo ben 1h e 20' nessuno ti ha risposto, beh considera che é ora di cena e anche nei call-center potrebbe essere un momento di pausa. Peraltro questo non é un call-center: se qualcuno che legge sa e vuole aiutarti lo fa, altrimenti nessuno lo obbliga a farlo.

Se ci tieni veramente ad usare hardware "particolare", oltre ad aspettare risposte dal forum ti suggerirei di cercare aiuto con google... non é certo detto (anzi, direi che é statisticamente improbabile) che quel centinaio di persone che legge in modo frequente questo forum conosca il tuo controller, Peraltro sapere almeno marca e modello della scheda madre potrebbe aiutare un filino di piú.

----------

## Truzzone

È un fake-raid purtroppo i driver per questo tipo di controller risultano laboriosi, infatti si consiglia di utilizzarli come normali controller e poi creare un raid software (mdadm) e nel forum della via ho trovato questo scoprendo il supporto verrà implementato in Gennaio 2006 e che attualmente ci possono essere anche problemi con le periferiche Pata   :Sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## kattivo

In poche parole l'ho presa proprio in culo!    :Sad:   :Sad: 

Ho provato a fare il raid via softeware...ma non mi vede lo stesso i dischi... :Sad: 

alla fine passano sempre per quel controller...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> È un fake-raid purtroppo i driver per questo tipo di controller risultano laboriosi, infatti si consiglia di utilizzarli come normali controller e poi creare un raid software (mdadm) e nel forum della via ho trovato questo scoprendo il supporto verrà implementato in Gennaio 2006 e che attualmente ci possono essere anche problemi con le periferiche Pata  
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone  

 

Infatti questi controller sono simili ai maledetti controller Silicon Image, venduti tra l'atro come controller "economici" e quindi molto accattivanti per una persona che purtroppo non ha tempo per documentarsi...

Se vuoi un buon controller sata orientati su soluzioni 3ware, costose ma stabilissime e affidabili e ben supportate dal kernel Linux... bye bye

P.S. ricordati quello detto da randomaze, questo forum ha una comunità attiva e ben disposta ad aiutare, ma non bisogna rompere le balle visto che qui non c'è nessuno che è stipendiato! Ok?!?

----------

## Truzzone

Bhè Gennaio 2006 non è molto lontano, speriamo riescano a risolvere i problemi reativi al PATA, così si velocizza lo sviluppo per il SATA   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## kattivo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *Truzzone wrote:*   È un fake-raid purtroppo i driver per questo tipo di controller risultano laboriosi, infatti si consiglia di utilizzarli come normali controller e poi creare un raid software (mdadm) e nel forum della via ho trovato questo scoprendo il supporto verrà implementato in Gennaio 2006 e che attualmente ci possono essere anche problemi con le periferiche Pata  
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone   
> 
> Infatti questi controller sono simili ai maledetti controller Silicon Image, venduti tra l'atro come controller "economici" e quindi molto accattivanti per una persona che purtroppo non ha tempo per documentarsi...
> ...

 

I controlli 3ware li uso normalmente...il problema è :

questo è un server rack...ci sta giusta la scheda madre 2 hardisk e l'alimentatore...non posso permettermi una scheda pci..

questo è il problema..

La scelta è molto limitata xche devo cercare schede madri mini atx, con controller sata, e raid 0 1..

io avevo trovato quella scheda della asus...altre che abbiano queste caratteristiche...non saprei.. :Sad: 

Riguardo al mio post, volevo sapere solo se mi stavo perdendo su una monata. Dato che abitualmente questo forum è veloce...tutto qui:P

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Bhè Gennaio 2006 non è molto lontano, speriamo riescano a risolvere i problemi reativi al PATA, così si velocizza lo sviluppo per il SATA  
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone  

 

Riguardo cio, non posso ASSOLUTAMENTE aspettare tutto questo tempo...

il server deve andare a tutti i costi entro mercoledi..  :Sad: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> questo è un server rack...ci sta giusta la scheda madre 2 hardisk e l'alimentatore...non posso permettermi una scheda pci... questo è il problema..

 

Quindi stai lavorando su un server 1U?!? Non hai a disposizione neanche uno slot con una reiser card?

In futuro se hai delle esigenze urgentissime cerca di essere + preciso, mi raccomando maggiori informazioni dai migliore è l'aiuto che puoi ricevere.

Che scheda madre stai utilizzando? Il controller raid che dici è integrato su di essa? Posta un lspci completo, non 1 stringa è un pochino insufficiente..   :Wink: 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kattivo

Scusatemi.. :Smile: 

KM è proprio una cosa molto ridicola..

nel cd della scheda madre ci sono i driver vga audio lan...linux!

e non mettono quelli del controller..

come pensano che si possano utilizzare quei driver se non si riesce a installare il sistema ?!  :Question: 

```

livecd ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0204

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

0000:00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

0000:00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

0000:00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3287

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 70)

0000:00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

0000:00:13.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCI to PCIE Bridge

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCIE Root Port

0000:02:00.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCIE Root Port

livecd ~ #                                                       

```

----------

## kattivo

Raga, grazie per l'aiuto,ma il tempo è poco poco  e non posso permettermi altro tempo.

Conclusione cambio tutta la mainboard, e ne compro una che sia compatibile..  :Crying or Very sad: 

tanto ormai mi sono rassegnato...per questo chips l'unica è aspettare...

ve lo sconsiglio vivamente...!

Grazie! ciau

----------

## Truzzone

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Riguardo cio, non posso ASSOLUTAMENTE aspettare tutto questo tempo...
> 
> il server deve andare a tutti i costi entro mercoledi.. 

 

D'accordo in questi casi di cambiare MB   :Wink: 

Scusa ma non ho ancora capito qual'è il modello della scheda madre, puoi postarlo per saperlo con precisione?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## kattivo

Calmi, mi è venuta un'idea un po strana stanotte...

Io, avevo sentito che esistevano degl'addattatori PCI fatti a L per poter mettere una scheda pci in orizontale, 

Se cio' esiste avrei risolto il problema comprando un controller 3ware...

mi basta sapere se qlk di vuoi ha mai visto quel tipo di adattatore, o magari sa addirittura dove si puo' acquistare...

diciamo che sarebbe una bella soluzione  :Razz: 

Il modello esatto neanche me lo ricordo...a8k-XX mi sembra..non c'e l'ho in casa, è in ufficio...e oggi che è domenica non ho voglia di andarci  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

per quello che ho vist io si tratta di soluzioni proprietarie non commercializzate.

----------

## Truzzone

Come suggerito da DranXXX puoi utilizzare una ReiserCard che trovi molto facilmente facendo una ricerca online   :Wink: 

Credo sia la A8V-MX (ha il video a onboard?) ne ho una in mano anch'io e non capivo da dove potevano "spuntare" 4 SATAII in una scheda del genere, peccato sarebbe ottima per fileserver di piccole dimensioni   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> ..."Io, avevo sentito che esistevano degl'addattatori PCI fatti a L per poter mettere una scheda pci in orizontale, se cio' esiste avrei risolto il problema comprando un controller 3ware...

 

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> ...Non hai a disposizione neanche uno slot con una reiser card?...

 

Dunque questo te lo avevo suggerito in precedenza... qli adattatori a L come chiami tu, si chiamano tecnicamente PCI reiser card... insomma leggi i post o fai finta?!?

Comunque se vuoi puoi guardare sul sito www.mini-itx.it per vedere di acquistarne uno... o anche solo per vedere che forma anno... ma kakkio... che professionalità pensi di fornire facendo post imprecisi e sblaterando... non vorrai mica diventare così:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28internet%29

Mi raccomando cerca di qualificarti e di non fare uscite da pseudo sborone (è un pò che seguo i tuoi posts...) rischi di generare casino... ti cito una mia affermazione che se 6 intelligente (perchè non credo tu sia stupido, ma solo un pò gasato   :Wink:  ) dovresti capire e cercare di applicare:

 *Quote:*   

> Insomma prima di postare documentatevi e chiedete, inoltre l'umiltà è la modestia sono virtù... nessuno ha la verità a portata di mano... quindi chiedere e discutere per crescere... questa è filosofia OpenSource...

 

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

mi spiace deluderti @kattivo, ma il tuo RAID onboard non è un raid harware, ma è un normalissimo fake raid e funziona solo con windows (in modalità BIOS RAID, l'equivalente del software raid per linux).

letture consigliate caldamente:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-248830-highlight-raid.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-267855-highlight-raid.html

qualora non credessi alle mie parole:

http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html

qui ti spiega bene la differenza tra un RAID Hardware e un Fake Raid onboard, e con un'esauriente lista di fake raid ben noti, compreso il tuo VT8251 che dovrebbe essere di serie sulle A8V-MX come ha già detto Truzzone. Ora sai il motivo per cui sul cd-rom della mobo non ci sono i driver per linux per il controller RAID (che RAID non è, è un normalissimo controller IDE)

2 ultime cose:

- se avessi cercato meglio sul forum avresti trovato velocemente la soluzione al tuo problema, o quanto meno avresti fatto luce sui tuoi dubbi

- io ci ho impiegato 5 minuti (ad essere abbondanti) cercando info sul tuo controller RAID con google, ed avresti fugato ogni dubbio

una raiser card per rack 1/2U (in genere le vendono come optional del case rack, non della mobo... casomai non lo sapessi) e un controller RAID aggiuntivo sono una possibile soluzione al tuo problema.

----------

